# Heat and salt treatment for ich



## Sanchez324 (Mar 15, 2012)

How long should ich last in the heat and salt treatment. It's been going for 6 days and some fish who didn't have ich are now showing signs of ich and the others a losing the white spots. Is it infecting the others? Also I have my temperature at 86 and 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon...it is a 10 gallon tank with 3 platys and a Molly.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Keep the treatment going until the last cysts (white parts on the fish) drop off and NO fish is showing signs of infection.

Best as well to keep the treatment going for a few days to a week once everything is clear. That way you know it is completely gone.

What you do need to do though, is try and work out why / how you got ich in the first place...was it from a recent fish being added (consider quarantining all new fish), water parameters (are they suitable for your fish and readings at acceptable levels ie NO Ammonia or Nitrite).

Hang in there and continue the treatment and it will work...just make sure your fish can stand that temperature for approximately 2 weeks or longer sometimes...having the higher temperature though will speed the lifecycle of the ich parasite up.

Good job on catching it and what your are doing now.


----------



## Sanchez324 (Mar 15, 2012)

Most fish are actually with only a few white spots left now...is it possible they can get reinfected? Should I add more salt is the tablespoon per 5 gallon enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

Salt is preventive , you would not need salt to cure ich, just the temperature is enough
what you are doing now is perfect! keep at it and follow taz advices  hes a good fish keeper


----------



## Sanchez324 (Mar 15, 2012)

It's been 15 days now since I have seen any fish with ich but all of a sudden my platy flashing but I see no signs of disease. The poop is coming out white thoug. All the fish are eating right and acting normal except the molly acting a little inactive for little whiles


----------

